# Carlack Glass Sealant - How to use?!?



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought some Carlack Glass Sealant but I'm not sure if I'm using it correctly as it doesn't seem to be that effective.
I applied as directed but there didn't appear to be too much haze to buff off after 10 minutes (I was expecting it almost to make the glass completely opaque)
Does it sound like I didn't apply enough?
Also I only applied one coat, should I have applied a second?

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i gave it two coats to ensure full coverage, applied a fari amount too, spritzed with water after 10 mins seemed to come off easily enough and works ok been on two weeks now but time will tell.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry for being stupid mate but how long did you leave between applying the two coats? Did you spray with water and buff the stuff off in between coats?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not stupid first time i have used this product so i could have done it all wrong. i did the second coat the following day yeh spritz then buff had to use 2 microfibres and keep folding them often


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm having similar issues, getting 2 - 3 weeks max. No matter how many coats or how I clean the glass prior..


----------



## G K (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had it on my windscreen for nearly 3 months now and its still going strong and I cover a lot of miles for work (driving instructor). I applied mine under work lights which left the glass quite warm so maybe that helped with the curing process. Also 2 coats seems to work much better than one.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

What prep did you guys do prior to applying it? 

I cleaned the car as normal, then clayed the screen, then cleaned using muc off glass cleaner, then dried, then applied the sealant.
Have some new products on the way and have had some advice from another thread on here so will try a slightly different process tomorrow and hopefully should see better results. I'll also add two slightly thicker coats this time.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> not stupid first time i have used this product so i could have done it all wrong. i did the second coat the following day yeh spritz then buff had to use 2 microfibres and keep folding them often


Mate I've just seen your other thread about the misting swirls on the windows and I get exactly the same!! Each morning the car windows look like they've been polished yet not buffed! It's annoying to say the least!

I'm thinking we're both doing it wrong somehow...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha i applied another coat last weekend (3rd coatish) didnt apply alot to see if i could get rid of the msiting swirls. touch wood hasnt come back this week, so whether it was the thinner coat but i think it maybe that i removed all the product of alot better this time (buffed it for longer and ensured everwhere got 2 attempts at removel).

Pain the **** i have used aquapel for ages with no application problems or anything lasted 9 months thought i would try this as nearly the same price but more of it bummer i guess.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

My fave glass sealant, I get 4+ months easy out of one layer, use it as instractions say to clean the glass and wipe down with ipa before aplication of sealant but its the old version kit I use with they glass polish


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The old kit was great, just seems to be the new stuff. It may just be a batch that has issues, and the OP and myself happen to have a bottle from that batch..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i have never seen more than 3 weeks with it


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive found it doesn't last on the windscreen due to the wipers wearing it away so I use g1. I only use it on the side windows where I can get 4 months easy if not more.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine lasts pretty well. I usually clay the windscreen, quick wipe with IPA to make sure, then apply one coat with a paper towel (Or blue roll etc) and leave to dry for 15 minutes. I then apply another coat the same way and wait another 15 mins. Then buff off with a microfibre. If you struggle to get it off you can breath on the surface so it mists up a bit then buff. Works a treat.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool, cheers for all the advice there people!

Going to try a few things later today so hopefully it's a technique issue rather than an actual dodgy batch of stuff!

Will report back... :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not sure if the new labelled stuff has changed, but when it was the previous bottles I found that I was getting 2-3 months easily. As long as I had the glass fully cleaned and contaminant free then that length of durability is easily achieved. Best glass sealant imo


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Silva1 said:


> Not sure if the new labelled stuff has changed, but when it was the previous bottles I found that I was getting 2-3 months easily. As long as I had the glass fully cleaned and contaminant free then that length of durability is easily achieved. Best glass sealant imo


i still have a little bit left of my old carlack twins kit, and this stuff worked a treat. 
washed the glass, polished either by hand or machine using the carlack polish stuff (looks very simlar to carpro ceriglass), let dry then buffed off, then sealant applied with a paper towel. left to dry/haze over for 10-15 mins then either spritzed and buffed off with a fresh MF or i tend to just breath on the glass now and then buff the condensation off. works a treat. usually get at least 2 months on the front, way longer on the sides and back.
recently tried carpro flyby30, but i've been disappointed with this, so will probably go back to the carlack sealant. great product.


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I usually get a good 2-3 months from Carlack. I always give the glass a good wash and dry, and then use the basic cleaner, let it dry and buff it off. The last time I done it I used Carpro Eraser after the cleaner and then applied the sealant with a make up pad. Leave it a good 10-15 mins then get the watering can and tip over screen and then dry it.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

My problems must have been technique based as I'm now getting results much more like what I thought, plus I'm not getting the swirly misting marks!

Spent a good few hours solely on the glass at the end of last week.
Used Stoner invisible glass to get the majority of the grime off and was really impressed with how good it was (first time using it) Used two applications and the 2nd one really made the glass look amazing. Plan was to clay it then but I dropped my last piece on the floor so had to ditch it! :wall:
I then used the amazing Gtechniq - G4 Glass Nano Polish. 
Finally I applied the Carlack using the method suggested by WhichOne'sPink (cheers mate!) of applying a coat, leaving for 15 mins, then apply another coat, leave, then wet and remove the residue. What I also did right at the end of applying the second coat was to wipe vertically down the glass (as opposed to circular motions that I'd used for the rest of the application) just as I figured the water would stand a better chance of running off this way.

The results are now amazing! Even the morning condensation sheets off! 
(I did try to take a photo but my wife called me "sad" for being so impressed with a windscreen )
Will see how long it lasts but I'm much more confident this time (the sealant, not the wife... )

Cheers for all the help and advice people, much appreciated!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Good to know the product works how it suposed to


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nothing changed in the formula so I'm told. I spoke to the main man for carlack uk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoony said:


> Nothing changed in the formula so I'm told. I spoke to the main man for carlack uk


Nice one, that backs up my findings that it was just me being a muppet and not applying it correctly in the first place :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

leebo310 said:


> nice one, that backs up my findings that it was just me being a muppet and not applying it correctly in the first place :thumb:


yep same here when i used it


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Spoony said:


> Nothing changed in the formula so I'm told. I spoke to the main man for carlack uk


That's good to hear.

I've been impressed with it over the years but have nearly run out. This thread had me looking for an alternative...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I seam to get a year from it personally.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic on Shower Screens!!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to apply it to my shower this weekend too!


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't rate this stuff much, I had similar problems with it and it just doesn't seem to last that long. I prefer rain x seems to work better and for longer


----------



## garmcqui (Dec 30, 2013)

Do these glass sealants cause the wipers to smear or not? Does winter screenwash wear it away? 

I was hoping to do this routine this weekend: 

- Clay windscreen exterior (is Meg's quick detailer ok as lube on glass?)
- Polish inside and out with autoglym glass polish
- Wipe down inside and out with IPA spray (diluted 1:10 - this ok?)
- Apply 2 coats of Carlack glass sealant to exterior.

That look ok? Anything else needed? 

Cheers,

Gareth


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah mate that sounds fine, although obviously I'd clean the windscreen first as part of your normal wash, plus clean the inside too.
I didn't bother with ipa so not sure if that's the right dilution but sounds about there.
The carlack sealant is great stuff, you just need to apply it right ( it's way better than rain x!) 
I apply it on a paper towel going round the car on each window and leave for about 10 mins. Then I apply a second coat in the same way and leave another 10 mins. The windows and rear screen I then buff off using a fine mf but I apply a third coat to the windscreen but instead of circular motions, I go vertical, leave for 10 mins then buff off. You may need a tiny bit of fine water mist to totally buff it off but I found it's still pretty easy to remove even after that long.
That's not the instructions on the bottle (not even close in fact!) that's just how I do it and it seems to work! Last did mine a few months back and it still works amazingly. Wiper solution shouldn't wash it off or smear it unless you use massively the wrong strength stuff!


----------



## garmcqui (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'd also heard you can use the Carlack NSC on the glass too? Is this right? 

Regarding screen wash, I just use the Halfords ready mixed stuff - I like to keep it quite strong as last year it froze and burst both telescopic headlight washers - cost me £160!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure to be honest mate but if you apply the sealant correctly you shouldn't need anything else on it I'd say.
Ouch, that's an expensive fix!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

garmcqui said:


> Do these glass sealants cause the wipers to smear or not? Does winter screenwash wear it away?
> 
> I was hoping to do this routine this weekend:
> 
> ...


I use IPA neat on glass.


----------

